# danneggiare una reputazione



## Swisser

Salve a tutti, salut à tous,
Qualcuno potrebbe propormi una traduzione di " reputazione danneggiata" in questo contesto:
" La reputazione di Arsenio Lupin viene danneggiata"= "La réputation de Lupin vient......?

- Grazie.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Swisser,
In questo caso, non si può tradurre danneggiare con endommager. Una soluzione si trova girando la frase dalla forma passiva alla forma "attiva": Tel fait _a nui/a fait du tort/a porté tort_ à la réputation d'Arsène Lupin. Un'altra è dire "la réputation d'Arsène Lupin a souffert". Dipende dalla frase esatta e completa che devi rendere.


----------



## Swisser

Perchè non vabene "endommagé"?


----------



## matoupaschat

Mi suona strano, ma difatti si può dire "la réputation d'A.L. a été endommagée", anche se personalmente preferisco dire "a souffert". Invece non si traduce il semiausiliare viene con vient, devi usare l'ausiliare être, sempre nel caso di endommagé, intendiamoci.


----------



## Swisser

Posso dire: " La réputation de Lupin vient lesée."?


----------



## matoupaschat

No, solo "est lésée". Per il semiausiliare, stavo parlando di "est endommagée" vs "a souffert". Dovresti dare *tutta* la frase che vuoi tradurre, sarebbe assai più facile


----------



## Swisser

"Lupin viene deriso, la sua reputazione viene danneggiata."


----------



## matoupaschat

"On se moque de Lupin, on porte atteinte à sa réputation" mi sembra la soluzione migliore.


----------



## Swisser

Je ne peux rien d'autre faire que de te rémercier. Merci beaucoup.


----------

